# Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

Diese Umfrage soll eine Übersicht zeigen, wer mit der m4 Probleme hat/hatte und wer nicht.
Hier im Forum sind schon etliche m4 SSD's empfohlen worden, mehr als alle anderen.
Durch die Umfrage könnte man erschliessen, ob man die m4 ohne Bedenken weiter empfehlen kann.

Infos zu euren m4's sind erwünscht.


Modell: 64GB/128GB/256GB/512GB
In Benutzung seit: TT.MM.JJJ
Firmware: 0002/0009
Betriebsstunden: xxxx h


Desweiteren könnt Ihr eure persönlichen Erfahrungen im Bezug auf die m4 hier im Thread austauschen. 
Aber bitte sachlich bleiben, danke!


EDIT:
*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Problemlosestes SSD, dass ich je hatte! Schon drei mal gekauft und mehrmals im Freundeskreis weiterempfohlen. Auch dort alle super zufrieden, sowohl was die Geschwindigkeit, die Zuverlässigkeit und die Fehleranfälligkeit angeht.

Der m4-Bug geht mir ordentlich am Allerwertesten vorbei


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Welcher m4-Bug ?

____

Nachtrag:
Hab Grade die News auf der Main gesehen 

Aber für eine externe SSD ist der Bug doch irrelevant ?


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Ich habe mal gesagt keine Probs bisher....
Nun, nach 450 Stunden geht die Gesundheit der SSD auf 99%.
Ist das nicht zu früh, wenn die doch tausende Stunden schaffen soll?


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Hehe das geht nicht nach der Laufzeit, sondern nach dem Read-/Write-Count. Zudem ist der Wert ja nur sehr grob geschätzt. Würde sagen Toleranz so +/-5%


----------



## blackout24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Na hoffentlich stimmen auch nur Leute ab die überhaupt eine haben.


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Unwahrscheinlich... extrem unwahrscheinlich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Jo ich kann auch net klagen keine Auffälligkeiten wie wohl die meisten, deswegen wurd sie ja auch so oft empfohlen! 

Ich bereue nichts! (Soll Napoléon gesagt haben)


----------



## biohaufen (8. Januar 2012)

[x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher;

Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner M4, sie ist stabil, schnell und gut 


Modell: 64GB
In Benutzung seit: ca. 08/2011
Firmware: 0309
Betriebsstunden: ca. 530h


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

[x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher.

Model: 128GB
Alter: Ungefähr 3/4 Jahr, fürs genaue Datum müßte ich in der Rechnung nachgucken.
Firmware:0001
Betriebsstunden:1836



			
				Ghorbi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, nach 450 Stunden geht die Gesundheit der SSD auf 99%.
> Ist das nicht zu früh, wenn die doch tausende Stunden schaffen soll?


Hast du bei "CrystalDiskInfo" geguckt? Ich habe da noch 100%.



			
				Triceratops schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für eine externe SSD ist der Bug doch irrelevant ?


habe gelesen das der Bug ab 5000 Betriebsstunden auftritt.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> [x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher.
> 
> Alter: Ungefähr 3/4 Jahr
> Firmware:0001
> Betriebsstunden:1836


 
gute idee mit den infos, werd das mal in den 1. post integrieren

aber fw 0001 hast du drauf?


----------



## Joker_68 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Bin ebenfalls mit meiner M4 sehr zufrieden, hatte keine Probleme und war sogar kurzfristig in den Top10 Benchmark SSD's 

-Teil


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> aber fw 0001 hast du drauf?


Jo. Zeigt mir zumindest "CrystalDiskInfo" an. 

Habe es bis jetzt nicht notwendig gesehen upzudaten. 

Aber werde wohl wegen den aktuellen Bug irgendwann updaten müssen.


----------



## axxo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Meine macht auch keine Probleme, und vorher hatte ich 3 Sandforce 2281 SSDs von OCZ/Corsair die recht kompliziert waren, erst die 3. lief dann nach zich FW-Updates und Windows-Setupgepfusche anständig. 
Die M4, Plug&Play und das ohne Stress im Overclocksystem, so muss das sein. Ich will mein Laufwerk nicht noch 2 Tage zurechtformatieren und einstellen bis es läuft....


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Erster Post wurde überarbeitet. 

Zur besseren Übersicht, könnt ihr eure Infos zur m4 hier veröffentlichen.

Wie und was, steht im ersten post.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

[x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher

Modell: 64 GB
In Benutzung seit: KW 34 
Firmware: 0009
Betriebsstunden: 2678 h


----------



## blackout24 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Modell: 128GB
In Benutzung seit: Mitte August 2011
Firmware: 0009
Betriebsstunden: ca. 1500 h

Das ich eine hab sieht man im Hall of Fame Thread. Fände es gut, wenn  vor allem die Leute die meinen Probleme zu haben oder enttäuscht sind ein Nachweis erbringen, dass sie eine besitzen.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> [x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher
> 
> Modell: 64 GB
> In Benutzung seit: KW 34
> ...


 gute idee mit dem screenshot 



blackout24 schrieb:


> Modell: 128GB
> In Benutzung seit: Mitte August 2011
> Firmware: 0009
> Betriebsstunden: ca. 1500 h
> ...


 nunja, bisher läuft die umfrage sehr gut für die m4


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Keinerlei Probleme bisher 

Modell: 128GB
In Benutzung seit: 12.09.11
Firmware: 0009
Betriebsstunden: 800h


----------



## Schiassomat (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Leuft bei mir auch 1A.

Modell: 64GB und 256GB
In Benutzung seit: ca. einem halben Jahr 
Firmware: 0009
Betriebsstunden: beide 600h


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Läuft wie geschmiert.  

@dj*viper
Dein Link in der Signatur funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Ion (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Nutze die 64GB Version, noch mit 0002 Firmware
Alles ohne Probleme, bin super zufrieden 
Meine läuft jetzt schon 868 Stunden
Doch schon ganz schön lang, oder? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

@TE
Dein Link in der Signatur zu diesem Thema funktioniert immer noch nicht


----------



## mojoxy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Hehe ist echt lustig. Sonst schreiben die Leute in Foren immer was nicht geht. Bin echt überrascht wie viele zufriedene Kunden sich hier äußern


----------



## Ion (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Ja sei doch froh. Ein bisschen Fröhlichkeit braucht der Mensch. Wer sich von Radio und Co. runterziehen lässt ist selbst Schuld


----------



## choolio (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Und an der M4 gibts auch einfach nichts zu meckern. Und die negativen Bewertungen sind Montagsprodukte, Leute die es lustig finden oder Fehler bei der Installation.


----------



## Muetze (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> habe gelesen das der Bug ab 5000 Betriebsstunden auftritt.



hmm das wird aber knapp! 205 Tage (bei 24/7 Betrieb ) bei ner SSD die Im April erschien wird das schon sehr eng, das sind dann aber auch eher Firmware 0001 Geräte laut deinen quellen


Die Meinige läuft Super keine Probleme keine Einbrüche SMART-Werte 100%, allerdings fast neu das ding bin erst bei 200 Betriebsstunden


----------



## Kubiac (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei.

Modell: 128GB
In Benutzung seit: ca. 6 Monate
Firmware: 0009
Betriebsstunden: Weiß ich nicht, kann ich momentan nicht nachprüfen. Wird aber nicht viele Stunden auf dem Buckel haben. Der Rechner ist nur Abends 2-3 Stunden an.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Ich hab noch ne ältere Corsair Force drin Januar letzten Jahres und die hat schon ca. 6000 Stunden drauf, meine m4 hat jetzt ca. 2000 Stunden drauf. Also ich hab noch Zeit bis das Update der FW kommt und muss mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> [x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher.
> 
> Hast du bei "CrystalDiskInfo" geguckt? Ich habe da noch 100%.
> habe gelesen das der Bug ab 5000 Betriebsstunden auftritt.



CDI und SSDLIve sagen beide 99%


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

[X] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher

Modell: 64GB
In Benutzung seit: August 2011
Firmware: 0009
Betriebsstunden: 383 h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbi102 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

[X] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher

Modell: 64GB
In Benutzung seit: November 2011
Firmware: 0002
Betriebsstunden: 347 h


----------



## oldmanDF (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

[X] Ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Nur dass die Platte an meinem S-ATA-600-Anschluss langsamer läuft, als an meinem S-ATA-300-Anschluss.  Liegt aber meinem Board und dem Marvell-Controller.

Modell: 120 GB
In Benutzung seit: Oktober 2011
Firmware: 0009
Betriebstunden: 381 h


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

[X] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher

die bootzeit und die zugriffszeiten möchte ich nicht mehr missen! 
hab die 64GB version & nur die wichtigsten programm mit drauf.


----------



## dj*viper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*



Softy schrieb:


> Läuft wie geschmiert.
> 
> @dj*viper
> Dein Link in der Signatur funktioniert nicht.


 


Ion schrieb:


> Nutze die 64GB Version, noch mit 0002 Firmware
> Alles ohne Probleme, bin super zufrieden
> Meine läuft jetzt schon 868 Stunden
> Doch schon ganz schön lang, oder? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> ...


 
danke für die info, hatte es gestern nacht geändert. keine ahnung, was da schief gelaufen ist


----------



## blackout24 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Meine Prognose ist, dass nach 2 Wochen kein einziger der angegeben hat, dass er Schwierigkeiten mit der M4 hat dies auch belegen kann.


----------



## John-800 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Ha doch ich hab ein Problem "G"

Modell: 120 GB
In Benutzung seit: Dezember 2011
Firmware: 0001
Betriebstunden: 489 h  was eigentlich nicht sein kann! Muss auch mal arbeiten und da ist der Rechner aus! Media Markt... Vielleicht hatte die wer zuvor in den Fingern...

Ist recht flott das Teil, jedoch keine grosse Welt zu einem Raid 0 das schon 200MB pumpt. Ein Spiel läd da eben en Tick schneller. CPU GPU und Ram werden ja eher beschäftigt. 
Mein Problem: Der boot ist kein bisschen schneller geworden. "Windows wird geladen" steht 17sec da und "Willkommen" 25sec!!! Da wurmt ein Wurm rum...

Aktuelles Setup:
P8P67 Deluxe, M4 120GB, WD750GB für Daten 2x 2tb werden folgen, Raid 0 500GB AAKS Gespann jetzt in nem anderem Rechner, 2700k @ 4,5GHz, 4GB OCZ 1333MHz, Terratec Cinergy DVB-S2, 2x GTX580 SLI, 2 DVD Laufwerke.

Bin auch noch am rumwerkeln und wollt Win7 im EFI laufen lassen. Auch bietet das P8P67 Deluxe nur eine Auswahl zwischen IDE, RAID und AHCI ergo war alles im RAID Modus wegen den 2 AAKS installiert worden. Nachträglich im Win7 installierte AHCI Treiber sollen ja nicht der Hit sein. Eventeull irgendein Treiber oder auch explicit jener der TV Karte verantwortlich. Mal Win neu aufsetzen, am besten im EFI Modus. 1min boot ist wohl zu lange, wenn andere den Desktop schon nach ca. 20sec sehen.

Ergo im Grunde Anwender oder Treiber Fehler, die SSD hingegen tut bis dato ihren Job.


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Das Pc starten dauert bei mir auch relatiev lange was aber nicht an der SSD sondern am MoBo liegen dürfte.
Mein MoBo brauch ca. die gleiche zeit zu HW check wie Win7 zum Booten, also braucht mein Pc zum Booten doch wiederum nur 15sek und dann halt noch mal 15sek zum HW checken.
Wie du es beschreibst ist für eine SSD schon ziemlich ungewöhnlich.

Ach ja, versuchs mal mit FW0009 bringt einiges, welche Werte hast du denn beim SSD Benchmark?


----------



## Ion (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Ein P8P67 Deluxe hat auch ziemlich viele zusätzliche Controller. Wenn du die alle abschaltest fährt dein Pc auch wesentlich schneller hoch 
Ich hab das Board ja auch, kann mich nicht beschweren, fährt in etwa ein Drittel schneller hoch als mit meiner WD vorher.
Das beste ist nicht das schneller hochfahren, sondern das in Windows direkt alles sofort verfügbar ist. Ich warte vielleicht eine Sekunde, dann sind alle Programm unten rechts geladen, 2 weitere Sekunden und Firefox mit allen Tabs ist offen (das sind ne Menge Tabs!)


----------



## Seru1195 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Nach 2 Corsair habe ich nun seit ca. September eine m4. Mit der m4 keine Probleme. 
Hatte bei den Corsair auch keine Probleme, bis die nach ca. 6 Monaten ausgestiegen sind.

Modell: 120 GB
In Benutzung seit: September 2011
Firmware: 0009
Betriebstunden: ? Bin bei der Arbeit


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

sorry - Fehler


----------



## SESOFRED (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

2X 256GB M4
Seit August 2011
FW 009

Sehr zufrieden keine Probleme selbst an sata 300 schnell!


----------



## PakiXT (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Find ich super das hier ein M4 Thread ist. Ich erwarte am Freitag meine 128 GB SSD und werde endlich auf Windows 64bit umsteigen. Es wird Zeit. Hoffe ich werde auch mit der SSD glücklich


----------



## Nyuki (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

- M4 64gb 1900 std. 100% Health 0 Probleme
- Vertex2 E 60GB 5800 std.100% Health 0 Probleme

kommt eh ein Update für die M4 zur BS nach 5k std.Das Beheben die ganz schnell.Es sind ja auch nicht alle betroffen.


----------



## John-800 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

@Schiassomat
Werte sind für eine 001 Firmware ok. 405MB/s lesen und 186MB/s schreiben etc. 644 Punkte insgesammt mit AS SSD gemessen. Hab bei mir sämmtliche Controler ausgeschaltet, deswegen geht alles vor dem Boot bald 5 mal schneller.

@Ion
Deshalb sind sämmtliche unbenutzen Controller auch aus. Hat allein ca 10sec gedauert, bis das MB mal gepiepst hat und danach gings genauso fröhlich weiter. Der Knackpunkt eben ist die Minute, jene Windows selbst braucht, wie im vorigem Post eben beschrieben ca. 15sec "Windows wird geladen" und dann steht 25sec "Willkommen" mit blauem Hintergrund da... Schau mal bitte bei dir, wie lange dies jeweils ca. dauert. 
Ansonsten ist eben alles andere genauso flott beim laden. Eben das i Tüpfelchen zum raid wegen den Zugriffszeiten der SSD. Auch keine Aussetzer, Freezes oder sonstiges negatives. 2 mal ein eigenständiger Reset, also PC ging wider aus, vorm booten aus dem Ruhezustand, aber das wars auch schon und kann genauso gut an MB oder Windoof liegen.


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

schöner Thread haste hier aufgemacht @ dj*viper 

Hab zwar keine m4 aber seit mehr als ein Jahr eine Corsair Force (Sandforce 1. Generation). Auch die war sehr verschrien und galt als "anfällig" aber ich hatte bisher nicht den kleinsten Ärger mit meinem Schätzchen! Darüber hinaus, überrascht das eindeutige Umfrage-Ergebnis mich  kaum!^^Das ist was wir schon immer gesagt haben, die m4 gehört trotz jüngster "Schlagzeilen" immer noch zu einer der unkompliziertesten SSD auf dem Markt!

BTW, wäre vlt. Nice das auf alle SSD auszubreiten (Liste für OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, Intel usw...)


----------



## mojoxy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

Man kann aber nicht mehrere Umfragen in einem Thread starten, oder? Und alles in eine Umfrage packen, wäre sehr unübersichtlich!


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

ja ich denke das könnte gehen ... gibt doch die möglichkeit von mehrfach auswahlen oder net?!

Stelle mir das so vor....

SSD
--OCZ V3 zufrieden
--OCZ V3 unzufrieden (Defekt)

--m4 zufrieden
--m4 unzufrieden 

...usw


EDIT::::hmm ich glaub ich mach einfach mal einen auf mit meiner Vorstellung XD
EDIT2::: *lach* ich hab keine Ahnung wie man eine Umfrage startet XD


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*



> schöner Thread haste hier aufgemacht @ dj*viper


dankschööön 



> darüber hinaus, überrascht das eindeutige Umfrage-Ergebnis mich   kaum!^^Das ist was wir schon immer gesagt haben, die m4 gehört trotz  jüngster "Schlagzeilen" immer noch zu einer der unkompliziertesten SSD  auf dem Markt!


hast du nicht gesehen, wie die leute auf einmal die ssd schlecht machen wollten wegn dem bug? wie die pilze kamen sie rausgeschossen. wollte das nur klarstellen, daß die m4 ne geile ssd ist und fast keine probleme macht. 



> BTW, wäre vlt. Nice das auf alle SSD auszubreiten (Liste für OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, Intel usw...)


das wäre eigentlich auch mein nächster schritt 



> Man kann aber nicht mehrere Umfragen in einem Thread starten, oder? Und alles in eine Umfrage packen, wäre sehr unübersichtlich!


nee das geht leider nicht...oder meinst du die mehrfachauswahl? ja das die geht.



> EDIT::::hmm ich glaub ich mach einfach mal einen auf mit meiner Vorstellung XD
> EDIT2::: *lach* ich hab keine Ahnung wie man eine Umfrage startet XD


nee hör auf, das ist jetzt mein gebiet 
dann lass uns mal überlegen, wie wir das aufbauen wollen. 
und ich mach den rest.

noch was: ist die jetztige überschrift so ok? oder kann ich's noch etwas anders formulieren?


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Ok das gebiet überlass ich dir Kampflos ^^ Sonst heißt es noch ich hätte mir hier ein Monopol aufgebaut 

Überschrift:

[Umfrage] Die Große SSD umfrage, seit ihr zufrieden mit eurem Schätzchen?

[X] Sandforce Gen1. zufrieden 
[ ] Sandforce Gen1. Unzufrieden
[ ] Sandforce Gen1. Ausgefallen!

[X] Sandforce Gen2. zufrieden 
[ ] Sandforce Gen2. Unzufrieden
[ ] Sandforce Gen2. Ausgefallen!


usw. usw Evtl Controller Typ durch die gängigen Hersteller Ersetzten (OCZ, Corsair, Intel, Crucial, Samsung)


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

monopol...

seid-seit.de ;P

ja das ist die frage, marke oder controller?
viele wissen ja nicht, was in deren ssd verbaut ist.

PS: man hat max. 50 auswahlmöglichkeiten bei einer umfrage.


----------



## PakiXT (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Ich bekomm von Alternate meine 128GB M4. Und ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich dann die 009 Firmware instalieren kann.

Geht das nur mit CD oder auch mit USB SticK ??

Kann mir jemand hier ein kurze Anleitung zur Installation geben ?? Wäre voll nett


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



PakiXT schrieb:


> Ich bekomm von Alternate meine 128GB M4. Und ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich dann die 009 Firmware instalieren kann.
> 
> Geht das nur mit CD oder auch mit USB SticK ??
> 
> Kann mir jemand hier ein kurze Anleitung zur Installation geben ?? Wäre voll nett


 
du lädst die fw runter (iso-datei). die brennst du auf ne cd/dvd(geht mit windows7 ohne zusatzsoftware) und bootest damit, fertig 
hier der link zur fw und guide:
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



> seid-seit.de ;P



Soll das ne Anspielung auf meine geniale Rechtschreibung sein?  Ach jetzt nach dem 100 mal lesen hab ich es geblickt ^^das war gar nicht auf monopol bezogen (Verstand den Zusammenhang nicht)  Na du darfst die Überschrift ruhig Richtigstellen XD Ich würde Marke Nehmen...und zwar folgende

OCZ 3 | Corsair Force 2 | Crucial m4 | CPP | Samsung 830
macht 5x3 Möglichkeiten = 15 Stück ^^ Ich finde die älteren Generationen können wir mal raus halten (oder integrieren)

Plan B
SF1, SF2, Marvel, Samsung und im ersten post ne Legende welche "Marke" welchen Controller einsetzt als kleine Hilfestellung


----------



## mojoxy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



PakiXT schrieb:


> Ich bekomm von Alternate meine 128GB M4. Und ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich dann die 009 Firmware instalieren kann.
> 
> Geht das nur mit CD oder auch mit USB SticK ??
> 
> Kann mir jemand hier ein kurze Anleitung zur Installation geben ?? Wäre voll nett


Ja geht beides, Stick ist aber nur für "Pros"  Link wurde ja schon gepostet.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



roheed schrieb:


> Soll das ne Anspielung auf meine geniale Rechtschreibung sein?  Ach jetzt nach dem 100 mal lesen hab ich es geblickt ^^das war gar nicht auf monopol bezogen (Verstand den Zusammenhang nicht)  Na du darfst die Überschrift ruhig Richtigstellen XD Ich würde Marke Nehmen...und zwar folgende
> 
> OCZ 3 | Corsair Force 2 | Crucial m4 | CPP | Samsung 830
> macht 5x3 Möglichkeiten = 15 Stück ^^ Ich finde die älteren Generationen können wir mal raus halten (oder integrieren)
> ...



das mit dem plan b find ich sehr gut. 
mache das fertig, aber heute wird's nix mehr.
werde das morgen zu ende bringen.

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht


----------



## roheed (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



> mache das fertig, aber heute wird's nix mehr.
> werde das morgen zu ende bringen.



wie jetzt?! ^^ viele meiner threads sind erst nach 22 uhr entstanden und meist waren die dann auch die erfolgreichsten


----------



## PakiXT (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Danke für die Hilfe
ich hoffe das morgen alles Reibungslos abläuft.

Hab ein Aktuelles System mit Asus P8Z68 V Pro mit 2600K und HD5870 mit 4 GB Ram und Win 7 32 bit

Morgen möchte ich meine beiden HDDs formatieren und danach Win 64bit auf die SSD instalieren. Vor dem formatieren möchte ich aber erste die Firmware 009 draufmachen.  Sollte ich erste formatieren oder erster win7 auf ssd instalieren ??


----------



## Muetze (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Ja geht beides, Stick ist aber nur für "Pros"  Link wurde ja schon gepostet.


 
Schlechter witz was  mit unebootin kann jeder "antipro" iso files bootfähig auf stick packen


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



roheed schrieb:


> wie jetzt?! ^^ viele meiner threads sind erst nach  22 uhr entstanden und meist waren die dann auch die erfolgreichsten


hehe, nee bin zu müde. muss morgen früh raus...naja wie immer halt 
ausserdem will ich noch ein paar serien gucken 



PakiXT schrieb:


> Morgen möchte ich meine beiden HDDs formatieren und danach Win 64bit auf die SSD instalieren. Vor dem formatieren möchte ich aber erste die Firmware 009 draufmachen.  Sollte ich erste formatieren oder erster win7 auf ssd instalieren ??



 eigentlich wurscht, wie rum du das machst. 
sicherer ist, zuerst die ssd upzudaten. 
falls was schief geht, hast du eine windows installtion gespart


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

...die FW kannst du nur auf die SSD bringen, wenn die SSD nicht die Systemplatte ist.
Habe für den Zweck eine HDD mit Win7 liegen.


----------



## mojoxy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



Muetze schrieb:


> Schlechter witz was  mit unebootin kann jeder "antipro" iso files bootfähig auf stick packen


Sollte man meinen, aber die meisten brauchen selbst dafür eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung...



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...die FW kannst du nur auf die SSD bringen, wenn die SSD nicht die Systemplatte ist.
> Habe für den Zweck eine HDD mit Win7 liegen.


Huh? Ne eigentlich nicht, konnte ohne Probleme von 0002 auf 0009 flashen. Win7 war installiert und lief hinterher wie als wenn nichts passiert wäre.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...die FW kannst du nur auf die SSD bringen, wenn die SSD nicht die Systemplatte ist.
> Habe für den Zweck eine HDD mit Win7 liegen.


 ähmmm.....nö!

das kann ich wiederlegen. du kannst das update nicht unter laufendem betrieb machen, schon klar.
aber mit einer boot-disc gehts immer, egal ob systemplatte oder nicht...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Ich habe zwar "Startschwierigkeiten" angeklickt, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich bisher mit der 128GB Version sehr zufrieden und würde sie uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Bei mir war's halt so, dass ich zu dämlich war, die SSD statt am Marvell-Controller in den Intel-Sata3 Port zu stecken.

Dann hatte ich verteilt über ein paar Wochen immer mal einen Bluescreen, was ich vorher noch nie hatte mit HDD. Da mir "Speicherfehler" angezeigt wurde, schloss ich dabei auf die M4. Jetzt habe ich aber seit ein paar Tagen mal einen älteren Graka-Treiber drauf gemacht und bisher war noch kein Problem wieder aufgetreten. Bin mal gespannt wie das so weitergeht...

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber schon sagen, dass sich Crucial bei dem nicht kleine Preis kein Bein rausreißen würde, mal eine Einbauschiene wie bei anderen Herstellern auch und eventuell mal ein ordentliches Begleitheft dazuzupacken, denn ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch Leute gibt, die sich nicht tage- oder wochenlang mit dem Thema SSD beschäftigen möchten und trotzdem eine haben wollen. Hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem Produkt an sich zu tun, aber ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## blackout24 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Ich war froh, dass keine Einbauschiene dabei war, sonst hätte ich nämlich nun eine rumliegen für die ich bezahlt habe. 

Hab meine M4 auch in voller Montur mit Win 7 und Programmen auf 0009 von 0002 geupdated in 2-3 Minuten danach war sie flotter. Mission Accomplished. 

Denke die werden mittlerweile mit 0009 ausgeliefert oder nicht?


----------



## PakiXT (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Denke die werden mittlerweile mit 0009 ausgeliefert oder nicht?



wo sehe ich es dann welche firmware es ist.


----------



## mojoxy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



h.101 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar "Startschwierigkeiten" angeklickt, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich bisher mit der 128GB Version sehr zufrieden und würde sie uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Bei mir war's halt so, dass ich zu dämlich war, die SSD statt am Marvell-Controller in den Intel-Sata3 Port zu stecken.


Verstehe ich das richtig: Du hast dein SSD am Marvell-Controller angeschlossen und nicht am im Chipsatz integrierten? Böses Faul!



blackout24 schrieb:


> Denke die werden mittlerweile mit 0009 ausgeliefert oder nicht?


Jap, es sei denn das SSD liegt schon seit Monaten beim Händler rum 



PakiXT schrieb:


> wo sehe ich es dann welche firmware es ist.


Gibt genügend Tools: AS-SSD, CDI, SSD Life - um nur einige zu nennen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Keine Probleme ^^

Modell: 256 GB
 In Benutzung seit: Juli 2011
 Firmware: 0009
 Betriebstunden: 3389


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig: Du hast dein SSD am Marvell-Controller angeschlossen und nicht am im Chipsatz integrierten? Böses Faul!



Ja, so war's. Blöd von mir, ich weiß.


----------



## PakiXT (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Also meine M4 128GB wurde mit der FW 0009 von Alternate geschickt. Hab ihm AHCI Modus mit dem 6GB Sataport angeschlossen und alles läuft geschmiert. Wahnsinnig wie schnell das läuft. Im Moment instaliere ich wichtige Programme sowie Battlefield 3 usw. Windows 7 64 bit war nach 15 min auf der SSD. Wirklich großartig sowas


----------



## Patze (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Eventuell helfen da auch einige Amazon Kundenrezensionen:

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004W2JKZI/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Crucial CT064M4SSD2 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6.4cm (2.5 Zoll), SATA)

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004W2JL2A/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004W2JL3Y/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Habe mir diese Woche zwei von diesen SSDs (64GB) gekauft für mein Extrenes Gehäuse  
Weil die HDD meines letzten Externen Gehäuses durch herunterfallen nun Fehler hat  und ich Raid1 für meine Wichtigsten Daten wollte.
Funktionieren gut im (Hardware-)Raid1, eine davon ist bereits auf der 0009 Firmware und die andere auf 0002, bin zu faul um das komplizierte Firmware Update zu machen, funktioniert trotzdem


----------



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*



Triceratops schrieb:


> bin zu faul um das komplizierte Firmware Update zu machen, funktioniert trotzdem


 kompliziert? 
noch einfacher gehts doch schon fast garnicht, was soll daran kompliziert sein?


----------



## PakiXT (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

ich dachte es ist auch kompliziert und dann habe ich festgestellt das meine FW schon auf 0009 war  schon im lieferzustand


----------



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

roheed und ich haben zusammen mal wieder was schönes ausgetüftelt 

 Über eine rege Teilnahme würden wir uns sehr freuen 

 Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?​


----------



## blackout24 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [SSD]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen bitte!*

Drei mal werden wir noch wach. Heisa dann ist Firmware Update Tag.


----------



## PakiXT (13. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gestern Battlefield 3 instaliert und die ladezeiten haben sich sehr verkürzt. Einfach super das ich nicht mehr so lange auf ein Kampagnenspiel bzw. Multiplayermatch warten muss  Alle wichtigen Programme laden sehr schnell und die Tabs von Opera bzw Firefox. Bin sehr glücklich mit der geschwindigkeit


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updateshttp://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. Januar 2012)

Die Firmware Updates sind immer recht umständlich. Aber sonst: Günstig, schnell, ...


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

im gegenteil, noch einfacher gehts es schon kaum


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Januar 2012)

Ich werde jetzt die Firmware updaten. Wünscht mir Glück.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2012)

Finde es auch sehr nervig, dass Crucial immer nur ein CD-Image bereitstellt und man das selbst auf nem USB-Stick bootfähig machen muss. Ich meine wo sind wir denn? In Zeiten von Ultrabooks sterben optische Laufwerke langsam aber sicher aus!


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*

Bootfähig vom USB-Stick wäre mir auch lieber.


----------



## Fallguy (14. Januar 2012)

Na hopp ne CD hat ja wohl auch jeder zu Hause. Schnell gebrannt---> gebootet---> yes getippt und gut is. Ich weiß nicht was es da noch zu meckern gibt. Easy going


----------



## Jakopo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*

Hab auch gerade das Firmware Update durchgeführt. Was mich nur wundert ist, dass man nicht auf IDE stellen musste und man vielmehr AHCI anlassen konnte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*

Ist schon immer bei Crucial so, bei Corsair zum Beispiel muss man in den IDE Modus der macht aber dafür das Update auch unter win7 und man muss nix brennen. Hat alles seine vor und Nachteile!


----------



## mojoxy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*



Fallguy schrieb:


> Na hopp ne CD hat ja wohl auch jeder zu Hause. Schnell gebrannt---> gebootet---> yes getippt und gut is. Ich weiß nicht was es da noch zu meckern gibt. Easy going


Ne eben nicht. Habe fast gar keine optischen Medien mehr und eine CD-R erst recht nicht. Warum auch?


----------



## Muetze (15. Januar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich 5minuten maximal mit download über isdn und das ding is bootfähig auf nen stick, wozu schuff ein kluger mensch den unebootin.... Das kommt ja ned umsonst mit isofiles klar....

Also die mekkerei find ich echt schwach, sind jq hier nicht alle daus....


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*

[x] _Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher_ (128 GB / FW 0309)


Nach knapp 5 Monaten und 715 Stunden ist *bis jetzt * noch alles in Ordnung, das Ganze ohne Performance-Verlust, wie man im Vergleich sehen kann.

Meine Corsair P128 ist da mit 4345 Stunden schon etwas weiter...

Mfg


----------



## mojoxy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*



Muetze schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich 5minuten maximal mit download über isdn und das ding is bootfähig auf nen stick, wozu schuff ein kluger mensch den unebootin.... Das kommt ja ned umsonst mit isofiles klar....
> 
> Also die mekkerei find ich echt schwach, sind jq hier nicht alle daus....


Ich würde mal nicht so verallgemeinernd sprechen und "Klugheit" mit dem Wissen über "UNetbootin" gleichsetzen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass 95% der Benutzer, die das FW-Update installieren (was eh schon nur noch ein Bruchteil der Besitzer sein wird), wissen, dass das überhaupt möglich ist, geschweige denn, wie so etwas geht. Ist für mich kein PC-Allgemeinwissen mehr, sondern schon sehr spezifisch. Klar, für die Unix-Nutzer ist das wahrscheinlich wie das tägliche Zähneputzen, aber die sind ja wieder die ganz krasse Ausnahme.


----------



## Muetze (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*

mir ging es hier auch eher um das gemosere mit den nicht vorhanden Datenträgern zum drauf brennen des isofiles, mit den beigeschmack das ein bootfähigen Stick zu erstellen zu kompliziert sei.

Das der Autonormalnutzer ein FWupdate nicht durchführt ist klar, streit ich auch niemals ab, nur die hier antwortenden sind das definitiv ned.....

P.s. schon ma händisch nen Stick bootfähig gemacht? wenn ja dann verstehst du die aussage wieso da steht kluger Mensch der UNetbootin geschrieben hat...


----------



## roheed (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*

Lustig das hier fast mehr Leute abgestimmt haben als in der anderen Großen Allgemeinen SSD Umfrage 
wäre Cool, wenn die m4 Besitzer im andern Thread auch noch ihr Häkchen machen könnten. Vielen Dank 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...zufrieden-seid-ihr-mit-euren-schaetzchen.html


----------



## mojoxy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*



Muetze schrieb:


> P.s. schon ma händisch nen Stick bootfähig gemacht? wenn ja dann verstehst du die aussage wieso da steht kluger Mensch der UNetbootin geschrieben hat...


Klar, hab meine USB-Stick immer dabei. Einen mit DOS, einen mit Acronis Backup und einen mit Win7-Installer. Den zweiten Satz verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Was willst du mir damit sagen? o_O

Es ging mir auch nicht um die Schwierigkeit, sondern eher um die Kundenfreundlichkeit (=Faulheit der Kunden). Da hat Crucial noch einiges zu lernen. Andere schaffen es ja auch mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Flashen (u.a. auch unter Windows - ob das nun Vor- oder Nachteil ist, mal außer Frage) bereitzustellen. Geht dann weiter beim Lieferumfang.
Das können andere Unternehmen deutlich besser. Klar braucht man das alles nicht zwingend und meine m4 läuft auch ohne den ganzen Mist drum herum super, aber man kommt sich schon vor wie beim Billig-Ramsch-Händler. Fehlt eigentlich nur, dass bei der m5 kein Umkarton mehr mitkommt, sondern nur noch ne OEM-Verpackung. Bei der m6 gibt's dann die nackigen Chips, Gehäuse braucht man ja eigentlich auch keins. Die m7 ist dann ein Bausatz, das bisschen Löten sollte man doch hinbekommen, sind doch keine Daus hier!...


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆ ☆Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4?☆ ☆*



roheed schrieb:


> Lustig das hier fast mehr Leute abgestimmt haben als in der anderen Großen Allgemeinen SSD Umfrage
> wäre Cool, wenn die m4 Besitzer im andern Thread auch noch ihr Häkchen machen könnten. Vielen Dank
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...zufrieden-seid-ihr-mit-euren-schaetzchen.html


 
bei der anderen umfrage sind es schon 92 abstimmungen. da geht noch was 
aber mit der überschrift bin ich auch noch nicht weiter


----------



## Muetze (18. Januar 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, hab meine USB-Stick immer dabei. Einen mit DOS, einen mit Acronis Backup und einen mit Win7-Installer. Den zweiten Satz verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Was willst du mir damit sagen? o_O
> 
> Es ging mir auch nicht um die Schwierigkeit, sondern eher um die Kundenfreundlichkeit (=Faulheit der Kunden). Da hat Crucial noch einiges zu lernen. Andere schaffen es ja auch mehrere Möglichkeiten zum Flashen (u.a. auch unter Windows - ob das nun Vor- oder Nachteil ist, mal außer Frage) bereitzustellen. Geht dann weiter beim Lieferumfang.
> Das können andere Unternehmen deutlich besser. Klar braucht man das alles nicht zwingend und meine m4 läuft auch ohne den ganzen Mist drum herum super, aber man kommt sich schon vor wie beim Billig-Ramsch-Händler. Fehlt eigentlich nur, dass bei der m5 kein Umkarton mehr mitkommt, sondern nur noch ne OEM-Verpackung. Bei der m6 gibt's dann die nackigen Chips, Gehäuse braucht man ja eigentlich auch keins. Die m7 ist dann ein Bausatz, das bisschen Löten sollte man doch hinbekommen, sind doch keine Daus hier!...



Naja firmwareupdates gingen ja noch nie anders bei meinen fernseher muss ich das archiv entpacken und auf stick knüppeln.
Da find ich iso files anwenderfreundlicher, einlegen, bootreihenfolge ändern und yes drücken...
Das ganze unter windows zu erledigen schaft halt wieder die möglichkeit nebenher unter windows noch rumzuspielen (verschieben, kppieren, löschen, formatieren), was garntiert das fwupdate stören täte und sind wir mal ehrlich warmeldungen sind für autonornalanwender nur dafür da weggeklickt zuwerden.....

Du argumentierst hier allerdings mit der ausstatung des pakets ansich, das ist ja wieder ne andere geschichte.

Wobei mir ein ssd bausatz schon spaß machen würde löte eh zu selten


----------



## Lude (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

moin

mal kurz ne frage: die 0309 fw ist doch nur für diesen ominösen 500/5000 stunden bug oder!!??



achso ja habe die 128 variante und bin absolut zufrieden. ist meine erste ssd und nunja was soll ich sagen hat mich mich mehr als nur total von den dingern überzeugt. nieeeeeeee mehr eine normale hdd als system platte







mfg


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

ja ist es, aber schadet ja nicht, es jetzt schon upzudaten


----------



## Lude (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

ahhhhhhh ok alles klar danke!!


mfg


----------



## dididerdon (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Hey!
Ich hab seit gestern auch ne M4 hier liegen.
Wenn meine restlichen Teile da sind fang ich an mein neues System zusammen zu bauen 

Kurze Frage zum FW Update.
Meine M4 ist laut Beschreibung Rev 0009 (konnte ja noch nix auslesen weil sie nur hier liegt).
Hab jetzt das FW Update geladen und auf den Stick gezogen.
Wie gehe ich dann vor? Mach ich erst Win7 drauf oder sollte ich erst das update machen?

Grüße,
Didi


----------



## X2theZ (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

[X] _Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher_ 

FW 0309
128 GB Version
seit Dezember 2011
Stunden: keine Ahnung! aber ich bin supidupi zufrieden!!! 
nie wieder ohne ssd! die m4 ist auch meine erste ssd.

@dididerdon
das fw-update kannst du auch vor der win7-installation machen. nur muss die fw auf einem bootfähigem medium sein.
obs mit einem bootfähigen usb-stick geht, weiß ich nicht. ich hab die iso auf eine cd gebrannt, von dieser gebootet und in 2 minuten war das update gemacht.


----------



## mojoxy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Ob erst FW-Update, oder Win-Install ist recht egal. Ich würde trotzdem erst das FW-Update machen


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

noch 7 abstimmungen und die 100 ist geknackt, also gogogo 

was mich nur wundert ist, daß hier 93 leute für die m4 abgestimmt haben. 
doch bei der anderen umfrage, die fast gleichzeitig angefangen hat, aben nur 52 leute für die m4 gestimmt.

deshalb bitte ich euch auch mal hier [Umfrage] Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren SSD's? mitzumachen, danke


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?*

also ich hab die m4 128 gigbyte und bin seeeeeehr zufrieden.kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Stahli (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

hi,

ich hab auch ne m4 120gb und bin zufrieden - keine probleme bisher.

ABER:

meine schwester hat ebenfalls eine m4 120gb und hatte jetzt wieder nen bluescreen, nachdem die m4 als ersatz für eine agility 3 - welche NUR probleme gemacht hat, reingekommen ist


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Vielleicht liegt es nicht am Laufwerk?


----------



## Muetze (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es nicht am Laufwerk?


 sondern am Anwender vorm Pc?^^


----------



## mojoxy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Das hast du jetzt gesagt! 

Ich dachte eher an das Mainboard, oder evtl. auch einfach ein defektes Kabel...


----------



## Solo Morasso (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Ihr schwärmt ja alle für diese m4 ssd. angenommen ich will mir dann auch so eine kaufen...könnte ich die problemlos an mein mainboard anschließen? ASROCK 880g extreme 3 es hat 1 x eSATAIII connector, 6 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s ..


----------



## dj*viper (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*



Solo Morasso schrieb:


> Ihr schwärmt ja alle für diese m4 ssd. angenommen ich will mir dann auch so eine kaufen...könnte ich die problemlos an mein mainboard anschließen? ASROCK 880g extreme 3 es hat 1 x eSATAIII connector, 6 x SATA3 6.0 Gb/s ..


 ja, das kannst du.


----------



## Solo Morasso (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Super...dann noch ein kurze Frage: Auf Amazon gibt es einmal 
*Crucial CT064M4SSD2CCA m4 SSD 64GB interne Festplatte (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III)  
*

*und 
*

*Crucial CT064M4SSD2 64GB interne SSD-Festplatte (6.4cm (2.5 Zoll), SATA)*



Welche davon sollte ich nehmen? SataIII ?


----------



## dj*viper (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

die *CT064M4SSD2CCA* hat ein transferkit dabei. weiss nicht, ob du das brauchst.

wenn nicht, dann einfach den günstigsten nehmen.


----------



## Solo Morasso (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Ne, eigentlich nicht. Ok, dann bestelle ich die ohne diesem Kit. Danke dir, für die wirklich schnellen Antworten!


----------



## dj*viper (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

alles klar, viel spaß mit der ssd 
falls du probleme mit der ssd bekommst, helfen wir dir gern weiter.


----------



## dj*viper (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

die 100 wurden hier schon geknackt. 
danke an alle, die mitgemacht haben. 
mal sehen, ob es noch mehr werden


----------



## Manicmanuel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Super zufrieden 
Hab gestern meine 3 M4s in meinem Hauptrechner via USB Stick mit der neuen Firmware versorgt.. hat glatte 3 Minuten gedauert. Unverschämt lange. Hat aber alles ohne Probleme geklappt keine Sicherung gemacht einfach über das BS und die installierten Spiele gebügelt -- fertig.


----------



## WC-Ente (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Willst du jetzt für jede SSD einen Thread aufmachen, oder welchen Sinn soll das haben?


----------



## roheed (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*



WC-Ente schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt für jede SSD einen Thread aufmachen, oder welchen Sinn soll das haben?



redest du gerade viper an?! Wenn ja dann zuerst denken und dann maulen! Der m4 thread war zuerst da und machte zu gegebenen Anlässen eine Menge sinn! Darauf hin hab ich ihm gesagt er soll noch einen machen der sich auf alle SSD bezieht und nicht nur der m4. Also einen Thread für jede SSD macht zwar irgendwie sogar minimal sinn aber wird es wohl nicht geben. denke ich zumindest


----------



## dj*viper (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*



WC-Ente schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt für jede SSD einen Thread aufmachen, oder welchen Sinn soll das haben?


 meinst du mich? 
roheed hats ja schon erklärt. 
willst du denn für jede ssd einen thread haben?


----------



## roheed (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

kennst ja die Werbung,.... "aber die idee ist gut" XD Für jeden Typ einen eigenen thread um die Erfahrungen mit der jeweiligen SSD besser abzubilden. Im Prinzip haben wir das ja aber schon mit dem andern htread abgedeckt auch wenn er etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient hätte


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

Ich habe zwar selbst keine Crucial aber bereits mehrere verbaut und noch nicht ein einziges Mal ein Problem gehabt oder berichtet bekommen von den Nutzern der gebauten PCs.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*

_[x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher_

Habe direkt die neuste Firmware und dann Windows aufgespielt, läuft soweit alles wunderbar. Nur "besondere Einstellungen" zur Optimierung bzw. Schonung der SSD habe ich unter Windows etc. noch nicht vorgenommen. Vielleicht hat jemand einen guten & aktuellen Link diesbezüglich gerade auf dem Schirm, dass wäre super


----------



## mojoxy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: ☆☆ Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit eurer Crucial m4? ☆☆*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> _[x] Sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher_
> 
> Habe direkt die neuste Firmware und dann Windows aufgespielt, läuft soweit alles wunderbar. Nur "besondere Einstellungen" zur Optimierung bzw. Schonung der SSD habe ich unter Windows etc. noch nicht vorgenommen. Vielleicht hat jemand einen guten & aktuellen Link diesbezüglich gerade auf dem Schirm, dass wäre super


Du meinst Hiberfil abschalten und Pagefile verkleinern? 
Der Rest ist unnötig.


----------



## roeschje (15. März 2012)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit dem Einsatz der m4 in Notebooks? Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer SSD für mein Samsung Notebook, und dieser Thread hat mein Interesse an der m4 geweckt.


----------



## blackout24 (15. März 2012)

Ich habe eine M4 in meinem 5 Jahre alten Notebook. Eingesteckt, installiert läuft.


----------



## mojoxy (15. März 2012)

Hab auch ne m4 seit knapp nem Jahr in meinem Notebook. Läuft prima und nun mit Win8 komm ich auf 13s vom Einschaltknopf drücken bis zum Desktop 

Das einzige was du beachten musst (wie bei jedem anderen Laufwerk auch), dass dein Notebook die 2.5"-"Standardgröße" verwendet. Gibt paar Modelle die auf ein Slim-Line-HDD setzen.


----------



## dj*viper (15. März 2012)

dafür gibts auch die slim-SSD's


----------



## Muetze (16. März 2012)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ne m4 seit knapp nem Jahr in meinem Notebook. Läuft prima und nun mit Win8 komm ich auf 13s vom Einschaltknopf drücken bis zum Desktop
> 
> Das einzige was du beachten musst (wie bei jedem anderen Laufwerk auch), dass dein Notebook die 2.5"-"Standardgröße" verwendet. Gibt paar Modelle die auf ein Slim-Line-HDD setzen.



Gibt teilweiße auch akkulaufzeitprobleme, aber erst einmal erlebt das ein timeline nb mit ssd weniger akkulaufzeit hatte als mit wd hdd


----------



## mojoxy (16. März 2012)

Bei mir nicht der Fall. Zudem kann ich meine Akkulaufzeit deutlich effektiver einsetzen, da viele Abläufe einfach flotter sind.


----------



## Horilein (22. März 2012)

Sehr zufrieden

In Benutzung: 22.02.12
Stunden: 162
Laufwerk: 100%
Firmware: 0309


----------



## Andi-1990 (12. April 2012)

ist meine erste ssd, und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

nutze sie jetzt seit ca. 6 monaten

hat schon über 1400 betriebsstunden laufzeit, und 
es wurde schon über 7x windows 7 neu installiert 

hat trotz alledem immer noch 100% in as ssd benchmark und crystal disk info

deshalb kann ich sie wirklich jedem weiter empfehlen


----------



## Tiz92 (23. Mai 2012)

Mein funkt perfekt seit Februar oder März, weiß nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Gary94 (10. Juni 2012)

Hab meine m4 mit 256 GB seit Februar und sie läuft einwandfrei


----------

